# Can a staffy be a good companion for a chihuahua?



## Karli-Jane (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a 5 month old chihuahua and want to get him a friend soon. I have grown up with staffys all my life and i think they are the sweetest dogs in the world (exept chi's lol). Me and my partner have also been trying for a baby for a wile and i know staffys are AMAZING with children. So my question is can a staffordshire bull terrier (English) be a good companion for my chi or should I get another dog around the same size? I will definately be getting a puppy so they will grow up together, my only concern is that when the staffy is bigger it may accidentally hurt my chihuahua by playing too rough. 
Any comments or advice would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello Karli who lives in my 'ol home town.

I personally would never put a young Chi with another young dog that was any more than a smidge bigger than a Chi - one knock the wrong way and you can end up with a dead or quadraplegic Chi.


----------



## Karli-Jane (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea that's what I was thinking. Always wanted a Chinese crested or a min pin might jus get one of those. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

If you waited til your pup was older and are able to constantly supervise (or crate one or both when you can't) then I don't see why not. The biggest thing to worry about is possible dog aggression, which is common in bully breeds. That is, aside from accidental hurts, because of the difference in size. I have an American Pit Bull Terrier along with my 6 pound Chi mix and 15 pound Mini Poodle. But I had her first and she was nearly a year and a half old before (a fully grown) Jezabel came to live with us. A smaller breed would be more ideal if you want them to be able to play a lot without a lot of training  
BTW-- Jezabel is mixed with Min Pin-- LOVE that breed!


----------

